# Wellington status



## OrewaEV (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Richard,

You should be able to find a set of scales at your local rubbish transfer station. If you ask nicely I am sure they will help out when you explain what you are doing. Suggest you ask if the scales have been calibrated lately and note any details as this might be handy later.

Good luck 
Cheers
Wayne


----------



## Richard Wood (Jun 27, 2008)

Cheers Wayne. That make sense. In Porirua they used to weigh cars coming in and going out and charge for the difference. They stopped but I think the scales are still there for trucks though. I wonder if those sorts of scales can do the weight distribution as well.


----------



## OrewaEV (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Richard,

You got a couple of options to get the weight distribution.

1/ Put the wheels on the scales in pairs, that is front first and take the weight, then do the rears only.
2/ If you can find someplace with the old type bar scales large enough you could do each wheel seperately and add the weights for the total.

Personally I think the transfer station is the easy option.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Richard Wood said:


> Cheers Wayne. That make sense. In Porirua they used to weigh cars coming in and going out and charge for the difference. They stopped but I think the scales are still there for trucks though. I wonder if those sorts of scales can do the weight distribution as well.



No problem - just have the front wheels on the platform, then the rear wheels

You may want to do it with you in the car and just the car

I have just done exactly that with my car 

Front 330Kg
Rear 380Kg

With driver
Front 350Kg
Rear 450Kg


----------



## Richard Wood (Jun 27, 2008)

Went down to porirua tip and weighed car. They charged me $12.50 per weigh.
Front 680
Rear 580
Total 1260
So 60 above the online spec I had found. My GVMR is 1555.


----------



## CrunchTime (Feb 13, 2009)

Richard Wood said:


> Went down to porirua tip and weighed car. They charged me $12.50 per weigh.
> Front 680
> Rear 580
> Total 1260
> So 60 above the online spec I had found. My GVMR is 1555.


Just in case anybody else needs to know - another option is just about any scrap metal merchant - didn't charge me for it either


----------

